# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Een crèchekind is slimmer en socialer dan een kind die thuis blijft

## Leontien

> Kinderen die naar een goede crèche gaan, zijn slimmer, socialer en hebben meer zelfvertrouwen dan kinderen die thuis blijven. Dat concludeert ontwikkelingspsycholoog Elly Singer van de Universiteit van Amsterdam (UvA) na jarenlang onderzoek. Dat meldt het Algemeen Dagblad donderdag.
> 
> Kinderen die dagelijks met andere kinderen spelen, zouden sterkere sociale vaardigheden ontwikkelen. Ook blijken ze complexer gedrag te vertonen dan kinderen die thuis bij hun ouders blijven. "Ze kijken wat een ander doet en imiteren dat, maar dagen elkaar ook uit,"' aldus Singer. "Zo leren kinderen nieuwe vaardigheden. Ze bouwen bijvoorbeeld moeilijkere torens en spelen meer rollenspellen."
> 
> Singer denkt ook dat baby's tot een half jaar er juist wel baat bij hebben veel bij vader en moeder thuis te zijn.


Nu.nl

Ben je het ermee eens wat de psycholoog beweert na jarenlange onderzoek of denk je dat ze niet gelijk heeft?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## spirea

Daar ben ik het niet mee eens.Als kinderen voldoende aandacht krijgen thuis en bijvoorbeeld 2 ochtenden naar een peuterspeelzaal gaan en daarnaast ook nog gewoon buiten spelen, kinderen over de vloer krijgen om te spelen, kunnen het ook sociale en slimme kinderen worden.

----------


## mammalou

Ik ben het ook eens met Elly Singer ...okay....dat kinderen in een créche zouden sterkere sociale vaardigheden ontwikkelen .....lieve groet Mammalou

----------


## sietske763

waar blijft de basis veiligheid die kinderen zo hard nodig hebben??

----------


## lejardinier1964

Ik heb ervaring met beiden , de oudste is naar oma gegaan als ik moest werken en twee ochtenden peuterklasje .
Mijn jongste ging drie ochtenden naar de creche en is daarbij ook naar de peuterklas geweest.
Heb wel gemerkt dat het voor de oudste moeilijker was om naar de peuterklas te gaan dan bij de jongste die van baby af naar de creche ging . Dit kan natuurlijk ook van kind tot kind verschillen.
Mijn kinderen zijn allebei heel sociaal, dus aan de manier van opvang zal het niet liggen.
Denk wel dat je je prettig moet voelen bij de manier van opvang en zeer zeker dat je kind er zich veilig voelt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Daar ben ik het niet mee eens.
Op de creche lopen ook kindertjes rond die in een hoekje alleen aan het spelen zijn een dat ook blijven doen.
Sommige kinderen zijn socialer, slimmer of hebben meer zelfvertrouwen vanuit zichzelf en dankzij hun omgeving dan andere kinderen...
Mijn moeder heeft geprobeerd mij op verschillende creches te krijgen maar ik vond het er niks, in plaats van met poppen spelen en in de verkleedhoek wat daar kon, ging ik liever naar de bloemenkassen, de boerderij, de melkboer, de buurvrouw (die leerde mij fietsen, schrijven etc) of huttenbouwen, slootje springen etc met kinderen uit de buurt en ik vind mijzelf nou niet bepaald asociaal/minder sociaal ofzo...
Veiligheid gaat in mijn ogen in elk geval boven alles!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik denk dat het verschillend kan werken...een creche lijkt mij een prima oplossing voor werkende moeders, maar niet de hele week...het ligt volgens mij ook aan het gezin thuis...hoe is de situatie thuis...is het rustig en knus, of zijn het drukke schreeuwende vaders en moeders...ben je een alleenstaande moeder of vader? er komen veel factoren bij kijken en elk kind heeft aandacht nodig op een andere manier... :Embarrassment: 

tegenwoordig vraag ik mij wel eens af hoe veilig je kind nog kan zijn in deze enigzins verziekte maatschappij waar kinderen worden misbruikt....soms is het kind thuis niet eens meer veilig èn als je denkt dat je het na een fijne creche doet en er gaat wederom weer eens wat mis dan mag je je eigen achter de oren krabben...wat is er mis met een moeder zijn die thuis blijft voor haar kinderen...òf vader...heb je het geld echt nodig om te werken dan kan ik het zeker begrijpen...en als je werken leuk vindt is dat òòk prachtig. :Wink: ...feit is of je kind veilig èn gelukkig is en daar moet je naar handelen denk ik! ik geloof wel dat een kind veel kan leren door op jonge leeftijd met andere kinderen om te gaan en spelender wijze wat leren, want niet elk gezin heeft meerdere kinderen...ik denk niet perse dat het kind slimmer kan worden!

----------

